# Another question about filters



## sunnyVan (Dec 1, 2013)

Are warming or color filters still relevant? While the effects of a polarizer may be difficult to replicate with software, isn't warming effect kind of easy to do in LR? Or am I missing something here? 

What's your opinion on Singh Ray's Gold-N-Blue? Can I use a polarizer and then add color in LR later on? I've been watching some clips on youtube and this filter seems to be pretty amazing. But then again I can't help wondering if I could achieve the same effect with software. I do believe that I will get this filter at some point, and being able to nail the shot on the spot does make me feel good. However I would like to understand, technically speaking, what can and cannot be done with photoshop. 

So far, I only feel that as far as filters are concerned, only CPL, ND and grad ND filters are absolute must. What do you think? Thanks for your help. I'm new to filters so don't mind me asking basic stuffs.


----------



## Zv (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmmm, I would also like to know the answer to this. Good question.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 1, 2013)

The theory: The thing with shooting through a filter is that you are blocking light waves at certain wavelengths, that means you never recorded them so there is a subtle tonality to the histogram that is virtually impossible to identically replicate in post. But you are limited in the effect by the number of filters you can afford and carry.

The reality: With a reasonably good understanding of colour and spaces as well as a robust workflow including camera, screen, and printer profiling, there is practically no "look" regarding colour you cannot achieve in a modern digital post production environment, even to the most discerning eye.

The effect of polarising filters cannot be replicated in post, ND can to some extent but strong ones are normally used for daytime long exposures at more appropriate apertures, graduated ND filters can be useful where multiple exposures are impractical, though straight line grade limitations are a big drawback that layered exposures do not have.


----------



## Zv (Dec 1, 2013)

The Grad ND filter in LR is way more versatile than a real one for about 1 - 1.5 EV to bring back skies and cloud definition. The highlights slider also helps a lot in this regard. I very rarely use a grad ND in the field now unless shooting into the sun. And the Cokin P is fiddly and only goes wide as 24mm without vignetting. 

The CP-L is one that I think everyone should own. Helps get rid of the glare and reflections which wouldn't be possible in post. The saturated colors and contrast are also a bonus. I wonder if you just set WB to cloudy does that have the same effect as a warming polarizer or does that filter do something mysterious that I don't know about??

The only other filter I have is the ND400, which like PBD mentioned you would need for long exposure photography. Can't get wispy waterfalls and motion blur without it. (Well you can kinda do it by stopping down to f/22 or smaller but it's less than ideal and limiting). 

One thing I realized was pointless was the 2 or 3 stop ND filters. You're better off with one that stops some serious light. Hence the demand for the Lee Big Stopper!


----------



## JustMeOregon (Dec 1, 2013)

I believe that a lot of the filters offered by Singh-Ray are "hold-overs" from the film & pre-Photoshop days. Back-in-the-day a warming polarizer may at times have been desirable to help balance out a cool toned Ektachrome, and a "Color Intensifier" filter may have been the only practical way to punch-up the colors. But today I believe that they are little more than novelties... The Singh-Ray Gold-N-Blue polarizer _may_ still be considered unique in that, because it is polarizer-based colorization, the exact effect may not be very simple to mimic using Photoshop. But I still think that it is little more than a novelty item.

Now don't get me wrong, "novelties" can be fun! Heck, I can still remember my wife running up & down the geiser basins of Yellowstone with an A-1 and a Cokin filter that had a crystal-prism-thing on the front that was the size of my fist! Now that filter was nothing more than a gimmick but she had a blast! If you think that you won't quickly tire of the Gold-N-Blue's novelty effect, go for it and more power to ya'! After all, this photography-thing is supposed to be fun!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 1, 2013)

JustMeOregon said:


> Now don't get me wrong, "novelties" can be fun! Heck, I can still remember my wife running up & down the geiser basins of Yellowstone with an A-1 and a Cokin filter that had a crystal-prism-thing on the front that was the size of my fist! Now that filter was nothing more than a gimmick but she had a blast!



Wow that is a time warp, I remember getting a 5 image Cokin Multi filter in the very early '80's! I grew out of it quickly but we had fun one summer 

I notice they still make a 7, 13 and 25 image filters...........


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 2, 2013)

JustMeOregon said:


> I believe that a lot of the filters offered by Singh-Ray are "hold-overs" from the film & pre-Photoshop days. Back-in-the-day a warming polarizer may at times have been desirable to help balance out a cool toned Ektachrome, and a "Color Intensifier" filter may have been the only practical way to punch-up the colors. But today I believe that they are little more than novelties... The Singh-Ray Gold-N-Blue polarizer _may_ still be considered unique in that, because it is polarizer-based colorization, the exact effect may not be very simple to mimic using Photoshop. But I still think that it is little more than a novelty item.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, "novelties" can be fun! Heck, I can still remember my wife running up & down the geiser basins of Yellowstone with an A-1 and a Cokin filter that had a crystal-prism-thing on the front that was the size of my fist! Now that filter was nothing more than a gimmick but she had a blast! If you think that you won't quickly tire of the Gold-N-Blue's novelty effect, go for it and more power to ya'! After all, this photography-thing is supposed to be fun!



I think I'm going to use a regular CPL and then manipulate the color in LR. The gold n blue is 77mm so it won't fit my 24-70ii. It's not inexpensive. And what if I change my mind abt the color after the fact? Fixing color digitally seems to be more flexible.


----------

